# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Из Google Play удалено более 40 вредоносных приложений

## Tcinet

В официальном магазине Google обнаружилось 41 приложение, содержащее зловред Judy, а общее число загрузок этих приложений может составлять 36,5 миллиона. При этом некоторые из приложений существовали в Google Play на протяжении нескольких лет.

Все эти приложения выглядят вполне легитимными и не осуществляют поначалу никаких подозрительных действий, что и позволило им пройти проверку в официальном магазине Google. Однако спустя некоторое время после установки приложения связываются с командными серверами и загружают вредоносный JavaScript код. Главная задача Judy – накрутка фальшивых кликов на рекламные баннеры на сайтах, куда устройства обращаются без ведома пользователя. Приложения также бомбардируют самих пользователей навязчивыми рекламными объявлениями, закрыть которые часто оказывается невозможно, не кликнув на них.

Все вредоносные приложения оказались выпущены корейской компанией-разработчиком, зарегистрированной в Google Play под именем ENISTUDIO.

----------


## Sokkyra

А как туда попали вредоносные приложения? Неужели их не проверяют?

----------

